
Birds who freely choose their own mates have more offspring - shahryc
http://www.natureworldreport.com/2015/09/birds-in-love-produce-more-babies/
======
dang
Url changed from [http://washington.cbslocal.com/2015/09/16/study-birds-
fall-i...](http://washington.cbslocal.com/2015/09/16/study-birds-fall-in-love-
reproduce-more-when-they-do/), which points to this, which admittedly isn't an
original source either.

